# 2 Years Already



## Dark Knight (Feb 19, 2016)

Yesterday, Feb 18, was the second anniversary of our friend Mat, VTE, depart. I had all kind of ideas to honor his memory, one of them taking a selfie with a waterproof board with "Remember VTE" written on it. Of course I was not able to do it but does not mean I forgot him. I was snorkeling yesterday and my absent friend was in my mind all the time. At one point I tried to dive as much as I could, free diving, and was taking my time on my way down to save energy and oxygen. I am not sure if it was my imagination or what was it but I believe I heard a voice cursing at me at 30ft...."WTF are you doing dummy?"  When I looked up the view was so beautiful but it was scary at the same time. 30 something feet may no look that much but when you have to go up looking for air it seems like 30 miles. I barely made it to the surface. My wife made fun of me saying that I looked like Ariel (The Little Mermaid) when came out of the water almost chest high gasping for air.

I do not believe in ghosts so do not think Mat was somewhere watching and warned me. But would like to believe so and would not be too much of a stretch. Mat was a heck of a guy and has been, is, and will be missed.

One day we will see you again Bro, but not today. Still miss you.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2016)

Two years is a long time. I've been trying not to think about it, just too depressing.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 19, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Two years is a long time. I've been trying not to think about it, just too depressing.


It was depressing. My wife asked a few times what was wrong with me yesterday. Of course, I did not tell her. Reached the point when I decided cheer myself up and enjoy the day with my son, which I did.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2016)

Damn i totally forgot


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2016)

Time flies.  He was a good guy.


----------



## P-E (Feb 19, 2016)

i didn't know VTE but from all the post I've read from him and the ones that you all post, he must have been a great guy.   I was thinking about that when I was in upstate VT last weekend.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 21, 2016)

Half a world away and I have been thinking about him like crazy. Miss you Mat.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 21, 2016)

Here's to you, Mat! Do they have scotch ramen in heaven?


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 21, 2016)

Mat, keep putting together the fudgy stories. I look forward to reading the memoirs once we meet!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 22, 2016)

One of his biggest loves was the National Parks he would visit across the country.  Every time I go out hiking I think of him. I don't think I left the summit of a 14er with a dry eye since.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 22, 2016)

RIP, buddy.


----------



## csb (Feb 24, 2016)

Here's to you, VTE. Remind me I have a filthy joke for you.


----------

